# Pro Tip: go offline when filling up after baked pax



## MadTownUberD

Maybe it was the fact that my car smelled like a mixture of ditch weed and Ozium (she immediately rolled down the window after getting in). Maybe it was the fact that I accepted the ping just after I started pumping gas and it took me a couple of minutes to finish. Maybe it was the fact that she was worried about being late. She definitely struck me as an ABF, but I can't cancel once I see the scowl or I will get DA'd for racism. Anyhoo, I'm pretty sure this one 4*'d me this morning.

Hey lady, if you were really worried about being late for work (as indicated by your preference for the faster route instead of the shorter route), then why weren't you Toes on Curb? Just asking.


----------



## hooj

MadTownUberD said:


> Maybe it was the fact that my car smelled like a mixture of ditch weed and Ozium (she immediately rolled down the window after getting in). Maybe it was the fact that I accepted the ping just after I started pumping gas and it took me a couple of minutes to finish. Maybe it was the fact that she was worried about being late. She definitely struck me as an ABF, but I can't cancel once I see the scowl or I will get DA'd for racism. Anyhoo, I'm pretty sure this one 4*'d me this morning.
> 
> Hey lady, if you were really worried about being late for work (as indicated by your preference for the faster route instead of the shorter route), then why weren't you Toes on Curb? Just asking.


Oh no! A 4*?!?


----------



## Uber's Guber

MadTownUberD said:


> I can’t cancel once I see the scowl or I will get DA'd for racism. Anyhoo, I'm pretty sure this one 4*'d me this morning. Hey lady, if you were really worried about being late for work (as indicated by your preference for the faster route instead of the shorter route), then why weren't you Toes on Curb? Just asking.


Hey driver, if you’re really worried about getting accused of racism and earning less than 5 stars, then why you picking up in ghettos? Just asking.
😁


----------



## hooj

Uber's Guber said:


> Hey driver, if you’re really worried about getting accused of racism and earning less than 5 stars, then why you picking up in ghettos? Just asking.
> 😁


Ghetto or not - What the ****? cares about what a pax rates?!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Hey smart guys, the post is over 2 years old.


----------



## SHalester

omg. we really need the WoW reaction back. sheesh.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Uber's Guber said:


> Hey driver, if you’re really worried about getting accused of racism and earning less than 5 stars, then why you picking up in ghettos? Just asking.
> 😁


What do you mean Ghetto - Please describe?


----------



## UberBastid

Jedi-Uber said:


> What do you mean Ghetto - Please describe?


Ghetto: ghet·to/ˈɡedō/
_noun; _a part of a city, especially a slum area, occupied by a minority group or groups.


----------



## MadTownUberD

There really aren't many of those in Madison. At least not compared to other cities.


----------



## Flawlessbox

Who cares about 4 stars? 
Did you get a lot of points?


----------



## MadTownUberD

Flawlessbox said:


> Who cares about 4 stars?
> Did you get a lot of points?


I'm pretty sure my post is so old that there weren't points at that time. I'm really not sure how this post got dug up.


----------



## Uberyouber

KevinJohnson said:


> So Zero? Answer the question.
> 
> Narrow? You mean listening to the actual experts who know much more than tiny tlove Frankie. Try harder.
> 
> #dontbelievethebullshithype


You'll just be another casualty...


----------



## _Tron_

Baked Pax. I think we had that for desert the other night.


----------



## hooj

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey smart guys, the post is over 2 years old.


Nobody GAF!


----------



## MadTownUberD

hooj said:


> Nobody GAF!


But 3 people clicked "like".


----------



## hooj

MadTownUberD said:


> But 3 people clicked "like".


Bunch of crazy folks stormed the capital and said they were just visiting too...


----------



## Ignatowski

MadTownUberD said:


> There really aren't many of those in Madison. At least not compared to other cities.


Poor folks in Madison WI belong to a minority called "graduate students".


----------



## Schmanthony

Uber's Guber said:


> Hey driver, if you’re really worried about getting accused of racism and earning less than 5 stars, then why you picking up in ghettos? Just asking.
> 😁


I'm am older white dude and I primarily drive on the south side of Chicago. My rating is 4.97


----------



## UberBastid

Ignatowski said:


> Poor folks in Madison WI belong to a minority called "graduate students".


But, by gawd ... ya still gotta call them "Doctor" because they got that Phd in philosophy.

"Hello. My name is Doctor Kimberly and I will be your server tonight. Can I get you started with some cocktails?"


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBastid said:


> But, by gawd ... ya still gotta call them "Doctor" because they got that Phd in philosophy.
> 
> "Hello. My name is Doctor Kimberly and I will be your server tonight. Can I get you started with some cocktails?"


If I told you the extent of my secondary education, combined with my very regular Uber driving, you'd probably think I'm nuts.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Someone's bored.......


----------



## UberBastid

MadTownUberD said:


> If I told you the extent of my secondary education, combined with my very regular Uber driving, you'd probably think I'm nuts.


Oh no soul.
I thought you were nuts a LONG time before I knew the extent of your education.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBastid said:


> Oh no soul.
> I thought you were nuts a LONG time before I knew the extent of your education.


Surprised no one called me out on my mistake. I meant higher or teriary education.


----------



## UberBastid

MadTownUberD said:


> Surprised no one called me out on my mistake. I meant higher or teriary education.


I'm sure it's a matter of perspective.
I mean ... for YOU, high school may just BE higher education.

I don't judge.


.


----------



## MadTownUberD

UberBastid said:


> I'm sure it's a matter of perspective.
> I mean ... for YOU, high school may just BE higher education.
> 
> I don't judge.
> 
> 
> .


Ha, good one


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Hey y'all who is that majorly annoying Uber driver that makes entire threads about useless and stupid stuff. I want to say that his name is Michael Clayton but I realize that's not it. He's like a real self-loather and thinks his problems entitle him to receive special attention in the world. Like if you were on a trip with this guy he would forget his dramamine on purpose and make you pull over every half hour for him to get out and walk around because "he could pass out". Do you know what I mean this guy always has an issue and if you call him on it it will turn health related in one second and he will tell you a sob storry about his health conditions. I use to always yell at him for not taking care of his dog properly. One time he spent an hour duct taping an umbrella to a ladder so his lazy ass didn't have to hold it and of course he started a thread and posted a picture of this contraption because he was so proud. I kid you not he was hogging all of the umbrella area smiling and grining ear to ear for the picture and his dog was just sitting next to him in full rain. I know this is only an online community and I shouldn't let people get to me like this but that dude was something god damn special. God damn special. Some kind of special if you ask me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberBastid said:


> But, by gawd ... ya still gotta call them "Doctor" because they got that Phd in philosophy.
> 
> "Hello. My name is Doctor Kimberly and I will be your server tonight. Can I get you started with some cocktails?"


Seriously though, anyone who uses the Dr. title outside of their field is a pompous ass.

Ph.D.'s are good for two things: working in your field and getting restaurant reservations at a pretentious place. "I need to make a reservation for Dr. ....".


----------



## W00dbutcher

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously though, anyone who uses the Dr. title outside of their field is a pompous ass.
> 
> Ph.D.'s are good for two things: working in your field and getting restaurant reservations at a pretentious place. "I need to make a reservation for Dr. ....".


Being a Dr also can make clothing disappear.....

Just sayin. Ask a gynecologist.


----------



## UberBastid

W00dbutcher said:


> Being a Dr also can make clothing disappear.....
> 
> Just sayin. Ask a gynecologist.


A Long Island Ice Tea is much faster.










¾ ounce vodka
¾ ounce rum
¾ ounce tequila
¾ ounce gin
¾ ounce triple sec
½ ounce simple syrup
½ ounce lemon juice
Cola
Garnish: lemon wedge.


----------



## W00dbutcher

UberBastid said:


> A Long Island Ice Tea is much faster.
> 
> View attachment 606687
> 
> 
> ¾ ounce vodka
> ¾ ounce rum
> ¾ ounce tequila
> ¾ ounce gin
> ¾ ounce triple sec
> ½ ounce simple syrup
> ½ ounce lemon juice
> Cola
> Garnish: lemon wedge.


You forgot to add a garnish of cocaine.


----------



## BestInDaWest

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hey y'all who is that majorly annoying Uber driver that makes entire threads about useless and stupid stuff. I want to say that his name is Michael Clayton but I realize that's not it. He's like a real self-loather and thinks his problems entitle him to receive special attention in the world. Like if you were on a trip with this guy he would forget his dramamine on purpose and make you pull over every half hour for him to get out and walk around because "he could pass out". Do you know what I mean this guy always has an issue and if you call him on it it will turn health related in one second and he will tell you a sob storry about his health conditions. I use to always yell at him for not taking care of his dog properly. One time he spent an hour duct taping an umbrella to a ladder so his lazy ass didn't have to hold it and of course he started a thread and posted a picture of this contraption because he was so proud. I kid you not he was hogging all of the umbrella area smiling and grining ear to ear for the picture and his dog was just sitting next to him in full rain. I know this is only an online community and I shouldn't let people get to me like this but that dude was something god damn special. God damn special. Some kind of special if you ask me.


unhinged rant alert......


----------



## SpinalCabbage

UberBastid said:


> A Long Island Ice Tea is much faster.
> 
> View attachment 606687
> 
> 
> ¾ ounce vodka
> ¾ ounce rum
> ¾ ounce tequila
> ¾ ounce gin
> ¾ ounce triple sec
> ½ ounce simple syrup
> ½ ounce lemon juice
> Cola
> Garnish: lemon wedge.


A local radio station use to sponsor parties at local bars when I was a younger guy and as their radio position was 96.7 FM the parties promoted Long Island Ice Teas for 96.7 cents (They were actually a buck). Bacardi is the best 96.7 cent panty remover ever invented.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I'm so glad we are keeping it classy!


----------



## JimmyD84

Uber's Guber said:


> Hey driver, if you’re really worried about getting accused of racism and earning less than 5 stars, then why you picking up in ghettos? Just asking.
> 😁


That's not always a choice. Ghettos are often close to downtowns or city centers. The app can pull you that way as sometimes and you gotta keep acceptance rate up before you can go offline.


----------



## Uber's Guber

JimmyD84 said:


> you gotta keep acceptance rate up before you can go offline.


LOL! 😂
I see you’re new to the forum.
You must be a new Uber driver too.
Welcome to UberPeople.net, the favored higher-learning institution for all things rideshare!


----------



## TobyD

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## heazza35

I dont care how old this post is, I still found it slightly entertaining at 11pm on a slow night! Oozium and dirt weed....hahaha!


----------



## Vinny A

MadTownUberD said:


> Maybe it was the fact that my car smelled like a mixture of ditch weed and Ozium (she immediately rolled down the window after getting in). Maybe it was the fact that I accepted the ping just after I started pumping gas and it took me a couple of minutes to finish. Maybe it was the fact that she was worried about being late. She definitely struck me as an ABF, but I can't cancel once I see the scowl or I will get DA'd for racism. Anyhoo, I'm pretty sure this one 4*'d me this morning.
> 
> Hey lady, if you were really worried about being late for work (as indicated by your preference for the faster route instead of the shorter route), then why weren't you Toes on Curb? Just asking.


The only problem I have with my pax is not having any WEED to fill it up with!! This crappy job pays so little I can't even afford to pay attention!! Why can't we be payed a wage as well as just tips? You people are getting rich on OUR BACKS, while we abuse our cars and ourselves, especially since the damn map NEVER works properly, making me waste more time and gas! How long does it take to fix the damage map so we don't have to waste time and gas? A chimp could do a better job at fixing the app than the techs do!!


----------



## Vinny A

MadTownUberD said:


> If I told you the extent of my secondary education, combined with my very regular Uber driving, you'd probably think I'm nuts.


Lady, you ARE nuts! We all are for working for minimum wage!


----------



## Vinny A

Schmanthony said:


> I'm am older white dude and I primarily drive on the south side of Chicago. My rating is 4.97


Do you carry a weapon? I would if I worked on the Southside of Chicago! Hell, I get nervous going into Newark and East Orange (that's New Joisey)!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Vinny A said:


> Lady, you ARE nuts! We all are for working for minimum wage!


Where did you get "lady" from?


----------



## Vinny A

SOrient, 


Vinny A said:


> Lady, you ARE nuts! We all are for working for minimum wage!


LOL, SORRY, I THOUGHT YOU WAS THE DOCTOR!!


----------

